# Where can I buy a bumblebee bat ?



## ExoticBuyer

I've always had a fascination with bumblebee bats, I even did countless reports on it. I know that they're endangered, but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas where I might have the possibility to get one? Thank you!


----------



## Nix

I'm guessing you are talking about the Kitti's hog nosed bat? I'm fairly sure you aren't allowed to keep them in captivity without a license. Although that said someone may correct me. I only really know about british bats, sorry!


----------



## Nicky10

I would suspect if they're endangered you would need a CITIES licence at least and they would be very hard to get hold of


----------



## ExoticBuyer

My dad said that he has seen lots of them under a bridge in Austin, though. and yes I mean the hog nosed bat  I'm going to check if I need a license, and if I do I guess no small bat ! But if not, I'm going to see if anyone in Austin has some tame ones.


----------

